# Elliptical Columbia



## Freqman1 (Nov 1, 2017)

Love the chain ring on this bike http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=362139767179

V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 1, 2017)

*1893 COLUMBIA Elliptical Road Racer Kirkpatrick Saddle Antique Vintage Bicycle*
*Rare, Fabulous, Ride or Display FREE WORLDWIDE DELIVERY*


 2 viewed per hour
*Seller information*
groovydubber (3712 ) 


100% Positive feedback
--Time left:
Time left:22d 04h 11/23, 8:00AM
Price:
US $5,500.00


----------



## frampton (Nov 1, 2017)

Shimano Biopace


----------

